# Smoked fish taco



## bradger (Aug 21, 2019)

I am considering making smoked taco tonight. 
I don't make them the normal way no batter no frying. I cut up the fish usually whiting or tilapia. season it cook it in a pan. being that they are very thin i don't know if it is worth firing up the smoker for something that probably not need  to be in for at the most an hour.   
I would love to hear your opinion.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 21, 2019)

Not worth it for fish like that. Now on the other hand if you were to use salmon, then you're in business.

My 2 cents anyways.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm of the opinion that fish tacos should be done one of two ways.

Fried with a spicy seasoning mix much in the manner of Blackened.
Or
Deep fried in a nice batter.

Served on a large 8", hot corn tortilla with your choices of shredded cabbage, white sauce, guacamole, salsa, cilantro and onions.
Some places offer cheese, but that's for gringos.

Some places mix the shredded cabbage and white sauce to form a slaw that's okay in my opinion, and I personally like it that way.


----------



## bradger (Aug 21, 2019)

I avoid fried food as much as possible, that is why i make them this way, i use a lot of seasoning on the fish, salsa, warm and a tortilla flour or corn. it is quite tasty.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2019)

GRINGOS!?! I saw a program Rick Bayless did a few years ago. He was taken to a bunch of different Taquirias in and around Mexico City. The selection in some was enormous. 20 clay pots filled with Braised or Stewed Meats and Vegetables. The Surprise was the number of stands that had seafood. Specifically, Shrimp in a thick, creamy Cheese Sauce! The vendors really seemed to pride themselves on that preparation...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2019)

That is a classic Mexican dish.
Camerones con crema
Shrimp in Cream Sauce
Comparable to the Southern classic, Shrimp in Cheesy Grits.

It isn't Shrimp in Cheese Sauce
It  isn't a Fish Taco either.
And it isn't the crap cheese Rubio's puts on their fish tacos when requested.

Now granted, a nice, mild Cotija isn't bad, but it's still a Gringo thing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't know Bro, the Mexican Chef, demonstrating how the dish is made, sure put A LOT of Cheese in the sauce near the end. Looked like a mix of Oaxacan and Chihuahuan Cheese to me. The Chef dipped out a spoonful onto a corn tortilla, topped with shredded cabbage and some Cilantro. Looked really good. Mexican or for the Tourists, THIS Gringo would eat a bunch...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2019)

It's damned good JJ.
But it still ain't a fish taco.
You say shrimp, I say fish.


----------



## NoobNoob (Aug 21, 2019)

I make fish tacos at home all the time using the spicy breading method. I don't really care for "batter" so much in a fish taco as by nature they're supposed to be nice and light. In fact most of the time I fry fish, it's bluegill or crappie that is mostly surface dried and then tossed in my breading/seasoning mix without ever dipping. More fish, less bread. Usually mix cabbage, cilantro, sour cream, and lime juice together for a slaw of sorts and cap the taco off with some pico. Only corn tortillas for fish tacos.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 22, 2019)

bradger said:


> I am considering making smoked taco tonight.
> I don't make them the normal way no batter no frying. I cut up the fish usually whiting or tilapia. season it cook it in a pan. being that they are very thin i don't know if it is worth firing up the smoker for something that probably not need  to be in for at the most an hour.
> I would love to hear your opinion.



I think that if you cold smoke them for a little bit and then grill the fish you will get great meat for fish tacos.
I've eaten my share of char grilled fish in fish tacos and it is always fantastic... though it is usually redfish (or red drum), but will work with many other fish.  You just get a good high heat and a nice char on them and you are ready to rock!  It's a little like blackened fish but on the grill :)

Squeeze lime, add melted butter, salsas, tropical fruit slaws, etc. etc. and you are in fish taco heaven :)


----------

